# The Unofficial Organics Help and Info Thread...



## Mr.Wakenbake (Apr 14, 2007)

I hope that there wasn't one of these already....

But since right now we dont' have an organics section, we need somewhere to post. So let's get a roll call first, who here is organic/semi organic?

Please anyone feel free to start this thread off with a question, soil recipe, nutrient teas/guano/ amendment recipes, ect,ect.

If you got a question about organics, feel free to ask em here, and we'll all help as much as you let us .


----------



## indiglo (Apr 14, 2007)

I try to go 100% organic. Lack of funds sometimes puts a damper on that.  The tastes you get from organically grown is much better!

All Natural Baby!!


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 14, 2007)

All organics here! Right now my soil mix is: Vermiculite, peat moss, spaghnum peat, and High P bat guano.  The fertilizers I use are the following: Organic-B (an organic compound of B vitamins which is good for feeding the microorganisms that are in the soil), Organic Iguana Juice from Advanced Nutrients (a mix of kelp, volcanic ash, and many other organic goodies) which is high in K, also I use a puree of strawberries, bananas, sugar cane molasses, and pineapple juice for sugars, which is also good for the micro organisms that live in the soil.

I really enjoy the flavor of MJ and the only way to get a quality sweet flavor with your grows, IMO, is through soil and organics.  Mouthwatering!


----------

